# Cannon April 20, 2014



## Abubob (Apr 20, 2014)

*Date(s) Skied:* April 19, 2014


*Resort or Ski Area:* Cannon 


*Conditions:* Mashed Potatoes


*Trip Report:* Another gorgeous day. Finished the season where I started it a way back in November. It don’t even know how warm it was not bikini warm but I do know this - Cannonball was being skied by EVERYBODY. I was soft, not very mogully and EASY. Normally its windblown and boilerplated. Today it was soft and edgeable. Just like it should be in April. Hands down - run of the day.




P4204128 by Bob Misu, on Flickr




P4204138 by Bob Misu, on Flickr

206's



P4204140 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## MadMadWorld (Apr 21, 2014)

What's up with Cannonball being groomed on the last day of the year? Were the ruts that grassy?


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.newhampshire.com/article/20140420/NEWHAMPSHIRE03/140429897

1,400 visitors on Friday.  Roughly even skier visits and revenue from last year, and everyone's favorite idea, the Mittersill Improvement Plan may start next year.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice report.  Didn't know you were there (I was too). I skied every open trail and a handful of closed ones.  Everything skiied AMAZING.  Very bittersweet to end like that.  They could easily offer a week or more of T2B skiing. On the other hand it's great to go out on a good note.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Nice report. Didn't know you were there (I was too). I skied every open trail and a handful of closed ones. Everything skiied AMAZING. Very bittersweet to end like that. They could easily offer a week or more of T2B skiing. On the other hand it's great to go out on a good note.



We weren't there until about 1 o'clock. My friend noticed there were hardly any snowboarders there so you would have really stuck out.

I was tempted to try Vista way. The entrance looked good but given the way Hardscrabble looked I gave it a miss. What did you find?

Also a hard to find glade came up in our conversation yesterday. Where is Mushroom Glade? Is this a older glade re-named or is it a locals only hidden by a rabbit hole? If its the latter just show me next time we're there together.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice report and article.  Glad to hear that they had a good season.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 21, 2014)

Abubob said:


> We weren't there until about 1 o'clock. My friend noticed there were hardly any snowboarders there so you would have really stuck out.
> 
> I was tempted to try Vista way. The entrance looked good but given the way Hardscrabble looked I gave it a miss. What did you find?
> 
> Also a hard to find glade came up in our conversation yesterday. Where is Mushroom Glade? Is this a older glade re-named or is it a locals only hidden by a rabbit hole? If its the latter just show me next time we're there together.



Hmmm, I was riding off and on with several groups of snowboarders.  Maybe we were just too fast to be observed?

Vista was really, really nice.  It was justifiably closed since there were some considerable bare spots. But the snow was terrific.

Mushroom Glade is a marked, on-map glade. But it's easy to pass by.  It is on the right hand side of Hardscrabble.  Pretty sure it's on the trail map.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 21, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Were the ruts that grassy?



No. In fact the ruts on Avalanche were quite deep but none seemed to bottom out. I think the only stuff that was really melting out was natural cover only.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 21, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Hmmm, I was riding off and on with several groups of snowboarders.  Maybe we were just too fast to be observed?






> Vista was really, really nice.  It was justifiably closed since there were some considerable bare spots. But the snow was terrific.
> 
> Mushroom Glade is a marked, on-map glade. But it's easy to pass by.  It is on the right hand side of Hardscrabble.  Pretty sure it's on the trail map.


Ah, yes. There it is. That's much farther down than I thought it would be.


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 23, 2014)

It was a great closing day.  I came home physically spent, mentally drained and sunburnt.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2014)

You all suck!


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2014)

witch hobble said:


> It was a great closing day.  I came home physically spent, mentally drained and sunburnt.



Same here but I was at Cannon the day before and Jay Peak on 4/20


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

